# CO2 : If i have a drop-checker in the tank, do I need a bubble counter ?



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

CO2 : If i have a drop-checker in the tank, do I need a bubble counter ?


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

need: no. recommended: yes.
sometimes drop checkers are inaccurate (indicator is out of date, and human error)
counters are an accurate indicator to cross check your drop checker. i highly recommend it.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Short answer is yes, long answer as below:

The Concern i would have about not having a bubble counter is it becomes harder to know how much co2 you are releasing without it, are you letting out 3 b/s, or 12?, and while the drop checker will change color, it isnt an immediate response, it takes time for the solution to reach equilibrium with the tank water.

The other thing is that it gives you an instant visual cue, making adjustment much easier.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Can I get by for a couple of days without one then ? I would like one, and it was on my list today - but I forgot the darn thing when I was out.

Where do you generally PUT the bubble counter in the system ?


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

i wouldnt really go without expecially since ur new to the co2

i would just wait till u get the bubble counter and then hook it all up
i know when u have something new all u wanna do is hook it up and go

but gasing ur fish will hurt ur pocket book a lot more then waiting the few days till u get all ur equipment

my 2 cents


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

The bubble counter typically goes after the needle valve and before your reactor/diffuser.


----------

